# Fuerteventura Angeltour



## Chefkoch85 (2. September 2016)

Servus Leute,

Ich fliege im Oktober für ein paar Tage nach Fuerteventura, und würde natürlich sehr gerne ein bisschen Angeln angeln gehn.

Brandung, Strand und Spinnen fällt leider aufgrund der sehr begrenzten Gepäcksituaton den fehlendem Materialien aus.

Meine Überlegung war eine von diesen Chartertouren mit zu machen. Leider habe ich bei meiner ausführlichen Internet Recherche nur so "Touristen-abzock" Touren bzw Boote gefunden. 

Das Budget wäre erstmal zweitrangig, Hauptsache der Skipper bzw die Crew wissen was sie tun und ich kann einigermaßen ernsthaft angeln. Das es keine Garantie gibt ist mir natürlich klar jedoch möchte ich ungern ne Menge Geld bezahlen nur um letztlich ein oder zwei kleine Meerbrassen zu fangen.

Daher meine frage ob hier vielleicht irgendwer ein Boot oder einen Anbieter kennt bei dem man sich als "ernsthafter" Angler wohl fühlt.

Danke und Grüße

Chefkoch

P.s.

Ich habe natürlich vorher die sufu bemüht jedoch waren die Ergebnisse veraltet oder nicht auf meine frage bezogen


----------



## Chefkoch85 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angeltour*

Hi nochmal,

Kennt sich keiner auf fuerte aus?


----------



## *luckyluke* (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angeltour*

Das musst du vor Ort klären.
Ausserdem brauchst du eine Lizenz,wenn du mit einem Nicht-Abzocker fahren willst,weil die Abzocker das pauschal in einer Jahresgebühr bezahlen.

Du brauchst dann die Bootslizienz und wenn du vom Ufer aus fischen willst noch eine andere....Kostenpunkt Ca 38€/3jahre


----------



## Chefkoch85 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angeltour*

Hi, 

Das mit der Lizenz is klar, das ganze drum herum auch. Hätt ich vorher noch sagen müssen.

Ein Kumpel von mir wohnt drüben, dann werd ich den mal aktivieren das er sich mal umhört

Ich dachte nur das vielleicht jemand nen Kontakt hat oder so.

Aber danke für die Antwort

Grüßla


----------



## Fyrdraca (19. September 2016)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angeltour*

Hallo Chefkoch!

Vor 2 Jahren bin ich mit diesem hier raus gewesen:

http://www.dpesca.com/en/fishing-in-fuerteventura/Sea-Fishing-Fuerteventura.html

Von mir eine klare Empfehlung!

Schein brauchst du nur wenn du selber mit einem Boot rausfährst, und beim Küstenangeln. Wenn du mit einem Charter unterwegs bist brauchst du keine Lizens. 

Gruß

Fyrdraca


----------



## Chefkoch85 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angeltour*

Servus,

Also bin wieder zurück, es hat sich natürlich keine Möglichkeit zum angeln ergeben.

Trotzdem danke für die Infos.

Der thread kann geschlossenen werden

Grüße Chefkoch


----------

